# Possible BBB Issue



## garyinmd (Jan 4, 2013)

I cut up some pork butt and put in Pop's brine for 10 days, turned and massaged at least two time per day.  Did not do a fry test do to time but soaked in water for one hour, dried in front of a fan, then smoked in the MES for a total of around 17 hours,keeping the smoker temp around 75 deg the whole time.  Took out then into the fridge to rest a couple of days before slicing.  Put in the freezer today when I got home from work and then sliced.  Was surprised at how pink the middle of the slices were then began to question if I should have gone longer in the brine.













photo (1).JPG



__ garyinmd
__ Jan 4, 2013





p 













photo.JPG



__ garyinmd
__ Jan 4, 2013






Not sure if the pictures do justice for how red these were in the middle, however with a 17 hour smoke I am wondering if they did get a good cure and the color of the outside is due to 17 hours of smoke.  Do not want to take a chance until I get some feedback from the group.

Thanks up front

Gary


----------



## garyinmd (Jan 5, 2013)

Bump, there were a lot of posts about the time I did this one, may have gone down the line pretty quick.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 5, 2013)

Variation in color after curing is very common.
If there are no other signs of trouble, it's nothing to worry about.


~Martin


----------



## garyinmd (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Martin.  This is the first time I made BBB and was not expecting that much of a color difference.  I did fry up a couple of pieces just to try and with no other spices on the first run was very pleased on the taste.

Thanks again.

Gary


----------

